# Good site for Caribbean live rock hitch hikers



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

If anyone else like myself got some nice caribbean live rock with cool hitchhikers but after countless internet searches haven't found anything about them. Your in luck! I finally found a site that will help. Although won't tell exactly what it is in some cases its better nothing!

tampabaysaltwater.com/thepackage/organisms.html

Just copy and paste the above url. For some reason when I put the full link url, it brings you to the complete wrong site.

Please feel free to comment with any of your search results that will help other members.:dont_tap_the_glass:


----------

